# Raffle Winner & Runner up!



## Janice (Jan 2, 2008)

/drumroll please... 







Congratulations Specktra forum member *serraphinn*, you've won the Barbie Raffle! I hope you enjoy all of your new goodies!






Runner up who has won the surprise lot of MAC Cosmetics (a $200 value) is forum member *Glitziegal*! Jennie has won a lot of Limited Edition and discontinued MAC items. Congratulations!

Thanks to everyone who supported the site through purchasing a raffle ticket or becoming a supporting member through purchasing a subscription. There was an enthusiastic response to the raffle and it turned out to be great way to raise funds for site improvements while giving members an excellent chance at winning amazing prizes. 

I've already made many upgrades to the forum and I've got _so_ much planned for 2008, thanks so much for spending some of your time here with your fellow MAC & Makeup addicts!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 2, 2008)

congrats ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i'm sooo jealous about the precocious lipglass though :/ haha


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats girls! It will be fun to find out what's in the runner up prize package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, could you tell us how much money was made for the site? Im curious!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## meiming (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winners and thanks again to Janice for making this holiday fun and exciting with goodies. I thoroughly enjoyed the raffle and the giveaways!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats girls!!!

I knew there was something I forgot to do!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Jan 2, 2008)

*CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS!!*


----------



## redambition (Jan 2, 2008)

congratulations to serraphinn and Glitziegal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy your goodies!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!  Perfect way to start the year, enjoy.


----------



## serraphinn (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Congrats Glitziegal too!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2008)

YAY! Congratulations!


----------



## soco210 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so sad right now lol Congratulations to the winners!  PLEASE post some pics and FOTD's with your winnings, I'm dying to see swatches of so ceylon and know what was in the surprise lot!!!!! <3


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! Enjoy your fabulous goodies


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats!! enjoy your goodies


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 2, 2008)

Kudos, ladies. Kudos.


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## Holly (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations ladies!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 2, 2008)

yay!! :congrats:


----------



## frocher (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Ladies!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners! Enjoy


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to the lucky winners !!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 2, 2008)

OH MY GOD!OH MY GOD!OH MY GOD!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I just clicked on the read more bit and saw my name, I am beyond gobsmacked.
I had a bit of a breakdown recently, and have been very depressed.  So wowser....
Thank you Janice and everyone else
*so happy*


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 2, 2008)

Cangratulations you guys!!  This is fenomenal!!!  I can't wait to see some FOTDs or swatch pics or something!!  This is such a great year for you already!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations gals!!  Thanks to Janice too for the raffle and the giveaways - I had so much fun participating!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats, you lucky ladies!  Enjoy your stash!


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_











OH MY GOD!OH MY GOD!OH MY GOD!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I just clicked on the read more bit and saw my name, I am beyond gobsmacked.
I had a bit of a breakdown recently, and have been very depressed.  So wowser....
Thank you Janice and everyone else
*so happy*_

 
I know what its like to be depressed and I hope that this cheers you up a bit, congrats!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay!!! Congrats gals!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 2, 2008)

CONGRATS u guys!!! I hope you hve a great 2008 w/ all ur fantastic prizes!!


----------



## Glassdoll (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats girls. Enjoy ur goodies and do post up pics.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 2, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations ladies! And so much yay for the additions and upgrades for Specktra! Thanks to Janice for making all of this possible!


----------



## magi (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yaay! Congratulations to serraphinn and Glitziegal! Big thanks to Janice & the others  who helped for making Specktra the wonderful treasure it is!
xxCherylFaith*


----------



## Odette (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## sgrech (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_Congrats to the winners and thanks again to Janice for making this holiday fun and exciting with goodies. I thoroughly enjoyed the raffle and the giveaways!!_

 

I totally agree!!!!


----------



## user79 (Jan 7, 2008)

Congratulations! Enjoy your new stash!


----------



## rbella (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations to you fine young ladies!  And a special thanks to Janice for keeping up such an awesome website and having fun raffles like these!  Happy New Year to everyone!!!


----------

